# Training Camp Roster



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

http://www.nba.com/media/magic/TRAINING_CAMP_ROSTER_05-06.mht

Looking at this list, the guys likely to be cut are:

Matt Freije
Boumtjie-Boumtjie
Terrence Morris
Felipe Lopez


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje will be kept over Ken Johnson IMO.


----------

